# Rochester quadrajet numbers



## drg44 (Jun 2, 2018)

I've got a 1968 GTO with the original 400 engine in it with a 4-speed. I had it rebuilt a couple years back, runs strong, and was curious to know if this number I pulled off the Rochester Quadrajet #17054905 , is from a mid 70's Chevy? If so, would there be a benefit of putting a more correct numbers Rochester for the year '68 or is that going to be pretty much a wash? Thanks, Dan.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

fairly sure thats a PONTIAC service replacement for the 68-70 pontiac 350 and 400 engines ..


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> fairly sure thats a PONTIAC service replacement for the 68-70 pontiac 350 and 400 engines ..



X2 Everything I found indicated the same thing. So keep the carb as is and no need to swap it out. :thumbsup:


----------



## drg44 (Jun 2, 2018)

Thank you for your info, much appreciated.


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

I'm no expert at all on numbers. And I certainly don't know anything about service replacement numbers.

But I thought that if the next to the last digit of the number was a 0, that meant it was a Chevy number. 

Thought Pontiac had be a 6 or 7. 

Would have thought that carb would have a Chevy style side inlet. I do know that a few Chevy truck carbs had a front inlet. 

So, somebody please post a link to a GOOD site listing correct service replacement numbers. Thanks !

This site shows a pic which is obviously a Pontiac carb. Has front inlet, slashed vent tube, and Pontiac style throttle lever, from the late '60's-early 70's time period.

http://www.carburetion.com/CarbNumber.asp?Number=17054905

So my question is: If you wanted a Chevy style side inlet service replacement Q-jet, what would the next to the last digit be ? Appears that "service replacement" carbs used a different numbering system than production line installed Q-jets. Again, who has a link to a GOOD site which lists service replacement numbers ??????


----------



## Chris.H (Apr 19, 2021)

drg44 said:


> I've got a 1968 GTO with the original 400 engine in it with a 4-speed. I had it rebuilt a couple years back, runs strong, and was curious to know if this number I pulled off the Rochester Quadrajet #17054905 , is from a mid 70's Chevy? If so, would there be a benefit of putting a more correct numbers Rochester for the year '68 or is that going to be pretty much a wash? Thanks, Dan.


what info did you find? I have one #17054905 3109 its is a service replacement for 1968-70 but I cant find any info on the last 4 digits, this is all that i came up with from 
*
The Carburetor Shop, 204 East 15th Street, Eldon, Missouri 65026*​ 
*www.thecarburetorshop.com*​ 
*Rochester Pontiac unusual numbered carburetors*​

*Carb number & barrels Year Engine Trans * 
17054905 4 1968 350 All
17054905 4 1968 400 All
17054905 4 1968 428 All
17054905 4 1969 350 All
17054905 4 1969 400 All
17054905 4 1969 428 All


----------

